# Siamese Algae Eaters



## MikeG747 (30 Oct 2012)

Hi,

I have a slight BBA issue in my tank and was wondering if Siamese Algae eaters may be the answer? The only issue I have is that my tank is open-topped and these fish apparently like to jump. Does anyone have any experience of keeping these fish in an open topped tank that is about 120x50x50 cm?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## John S (30 Oct 2012)

They will help but make sure you get a true SAE. Many shops label the Flying Fox as a SAE. They are not the same fish and the Flying Fox will jump. I've had one on the carpet as soon as I opened the lid to feed.

See here:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=19176

There are other ways to get rid of BBA, Flourish Excel for example, trying to find the root cause is the hardest bit


----------



## fleabilly (30 Oct 2012)

I have three and a flying fox. Mind you they do look almost exactly alike.
But I have an open tank, and they are fine. Usually only reason a fish would jump would be for territorial reasons. That is they are getting the short end.

But also mind you that even though these fish are great for algae,
They also have a taste for java moss. And if you own some they tend to prefer that instead.

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Greenview (30 Oct 2012)

If you are thinking about getting SAE I recommend that you read this thread of Sanj's: 
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19176

SAE is not really a single species and certain types are better at eating algae than others.


----------



## hinch (30 Oct 2012)

fleabilly said:
			
		

> They also have a taste for java moss. And if you own some they tend to prefer that instead.



they love cucumber too and also get quite large (alot larger than most people realise)


----------



## MikeG747 (30 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I have rather a large quantity of java moss as well and I hate trimming it!
Think I shall consider getting a pair in the hope of controlling baba and java moss.


----------



## fleabilly (30 Oct 2012)

They just eat the tiny leaves off the java moss.
Not really trimming.
Very annoying.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Oct 2012)

In that not I have 4 nanos in my house.. Yup the Mrs hates me.. I obviously can't think about SAE's because of the size of tanks I have. They are all 27 litres. What would people recommend would be in THEIR own opinion, the best algae eater. U have 2 ottos in each as of today but they never seem to be doing anything.. Are they nocturnal?... :-?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleabilly (31 Oct 2012)

If there is nothing that want to eat them,
Shrimp are the best.
I bought a bunch,
And there was a feeding frenzy.
I thought they were all dead,
But at night they come out from hiding.
(Three are left)
They really make a difference.

Corey's are good,
But will uproot newly planted tanks



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Oct 2012)

Yeah had peppered corys. Were my fav fish. So lovely and fun. But they couldn't adjust and chill out with my dwarf hair grass so had to go  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleabilly (31 Oct 2012)

Speaking of...
Tired of trying to battle my Siamese algae eaters thirst for java moss.
Any one in London. I'll give them away,
But you must collect. 

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

